# MB spending $2500 to glad hand customer - Is this how they're beating BMW?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz is ahead in the race for the luxury car sales crown, and some extraordinary customer service could definitely be helping them stay there.

This customer service is part of Mercedes-Benz USA's MB Select program. The program provides dealers with up to $2500, to spend on each new S Class buyer, to keep them happy with their vehicles. This money can be spent, without factory pre approval, on pretty much anything, from parts for repairs to perks for customers, like dinner at fancy restaurant.

Mercedes-Benz ranked ninth out of 11 luxury car brands by J.D Power and Associates for customer service this year. The MB Select program aims to change this. Steve Cannon, CEO of Mercedes-Benz USA told Automotive News, "The program is the result of a challenge he posed six months ago to the brand's customer service organization. "If we are communicating this is the best car in the world, what do we do if something goes wrong? It could be warranty or not."

The MB Select program had also been extended to include the new CLA. Dealers get up to $1000 to please CLA buyers also, and some dealers have even started to offer similar good will on other cars as well.

Sounds like a great way to get customer service back in order. Sure it's a lot of money to put up per car, but most of the time, it's the little things that make customers happy, and keeps them with the brand. Maybe this is why MB is doing so well with luxury car sales this year. What do you think?

_Read the full article from Automotive News here._


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Given MB doesn't offer a free service program as BMW does, they should do something. I've read the free service program is worth 2000 for a BMW (assuming brake job in first 50k miles). 

Personally, I'd rather have the cash applied to cost of the purchase or a true free service program.


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

On my last two car Leases I've gotten four oil changes nothing more, so much for free Maintenance and jacking up the price to make up for the free service program!


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

how much is an entry level S-Class? Not cheap I'll bet...


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

That's what customer service is and that is exactly why Mercedes has such a high rate of repeat buyers. Same with Lexus. Tons of ass-kissing. 

BMW and Audi need to follow suit.



On the topic of the S Class, the dealer spending $2k to make a $100k S Class owner happy isn't a big deal. The dealer probably made a bundle off the guy and he will probably come back and buy another MB.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> That's what customer service is and that is exactly why Mercedes has such a high rate of repeat buyers. Same with Lexus. Tons of ass-kissing.
> 
> BMW and Audi need to follow suit.
> 
> On the topic of the S Class, the dealer spending $2k to make a $100k S Class owner happy isn't a big deal. The dealer probably made a bundle off the guy and he will probably come back and buy another MB.


My BMW dealer and BMWNA work hard to maintain customers. Various incentives, free maintenance, quality properties, etc. My dealer has a great service department and they treat me quite well. I've leased 3 in a row and the service and incentives are a big reason I stayed with the brand.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Michael Schott said:


> My BMW dealer and BMWNA work hard to maintain customers. Various incentives, free maintenance, quality properties, etc. My dealer has a great service department and they treat me quite well. I've leased 3 in a row and the service and incentives are a big reason I stayed with the brand.


You're lucky!

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/11/18/jaguar-ousts-lexus-atop-j-d-power-2013-sales-satisfaction-index/










BMW and Audi are under average.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> You're lucky!
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/11/18/jaguar-ousts-lexus-atop-j-d-power-2013-sales-satisfaction-index/
> 
> ...


Lets look at this in context. The difference between BMW and Jaguar in this survey is 28 points of 1000 or 2.8%. Barely statistically significant.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

To answer the OP's thread title, this is all a part of marketing.

Marketing, combined with other things is what drives sales - in this case, MB seems to be doing it better than the others - I'd venture to say MB also has the right products for the right people at the right time - as a fan of BMW (3 cars over 14 years), I'd be hard pressed myself not to choose an E class or S class over a 5 or 7 series.

MB just seems to have the "it" factor these days.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Me like happy ending. Of the story.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

It takes money to make money.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

This is just a desperate measure by Benz to cover up inadequate cars, looking after their best clients (S Class buyers), and future long term owners (CLA buyers)

BMW with its superior products can get away with much more, and if current owners walk, there's plenty more of where they came from.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> This is just a desperate measure by Benz to cover up inadequate cars, looking after their best clients (S Class buyers), and future long term owners (CLA buyers)
> 
> BMW with its superior products can get away with much more, and if current owners walk, there's plenty more of where they came from.


Very subjective. MB makes great cars, solid and well engineered. If you want the sportiest car in the segment go elsewhere but the reality is a huge majority of the market doesn't want that attribute.


----------



## PinkLambo (Dec 30, 2013)

Michael Schott said:


> Very subjective. MB makes great cars, solid and well engineered. If you want the sportiest car in the segment go elsewhere but the reality is a huge majority of the market doesn't want that attribute.


I completely agree with you. I've owned a number of mercs over the years and they always perform under or over warranty than bmws. However, this is just my opinion of the merc and bmws I've owned. 
A few weeks ago, they announced Mercedes took the title of best selling cars in US which took that title of BMW (that was unbeatable for the 2 years prior.)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## PinkLambo (Dec 30, 2013)

glangford said:


> Given MB doesn't offer a free service program as BMW does, they should do something. I've read the free service program is worth 2000 for a BMW (assuming brake job in first 50k miles).
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have the cash applied to cost of the purchase or a true free service program.


Which "free service program" are you referring to exactly?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rahulpatel3535 (Jan 11, 2014)

hi welcome to this forum website u can find lots of things and i suggest for your problem please contact to any expert or your friends.right now i unable to give answer sorry for that. TOP TEN CLASSIFIED WEBSITES


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

rahulpatel3535 said:


> hi welcome to this forum website u can find lots of things and i suggest for your problem please contact to any expert or your friends.right now i unable to give answer sorry for that. TOP TEN CLASSIFIED WEBSITES


Die.


----------

